

Let's replace license plates with RFID - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/191443/let-s-kill-license-plates

======
anigbrowl
So if I witness (or am a victim of) a hit-and-run and I don't have an RFID
reader, how am I going to ID the car? There are other reasons to have a visual
ID besides vehicle tax/administration.

